# meeting friend at manila airport (part 2)



## timbla (Oct 30, 2012)

just thought i'd post an update on an earlier thread of the same title that i started a week back.

i arrived in manila last night at terminal 3. one CAN get inside this terminal to meet arriving friends and relatives. it is at terminals 1 and 2 that you must wait outside.

timbla


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi and welcome to paradise... Thanks for the update on the airport. I never leave the country anymore but I know there is a federal law that prevents people from entering terminals unless flying out that day. So I'm really surprised to hear that one can get in. I wonder if it is a temporory or expermintal thing of some kind. If you learn more about it, please post an update. Hope you enjoy the time you have to spend here.


Gene


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

yup ,whenever i fly out of naia wife has to wait outside,,so i never take her anymore.......it just avoids all the tears


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Tears*



lefties43332 said:


> yup ,whenever i fly out of naia wife has to wait outside,,so i never take her anymore.......it just avoids all the tears


Thats exactly why I decided to stop leaving and just stay and live here. Separation was just too difficult each time. Came down to money or marriage. I chose to put our marriage first :hug:...


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> Thats exactly why I decided to stop leaving and just stay and live here. Separation was just too difficult each time. Came down to money or marriage. I chose to put our marriage first :hug:...


Well my assets are in usa and until they sell I have to take a trip back every yr to yr and a half......wish i didnt as its very expensive


----------



## timbla (Oct 30, 2012)

saw my girlfriend off last night at the airport, and again, no problem getting inside with her. i saw her right up to immigration more or less, well, the point at which she shows boarding card and passport to guard, and immigration is just beyond that. but remember, i am talking about terminal 3 here, as she was flying subic pacific.

i will be leaving the country myself later today via terminal 1, so i'll post an update on that when i get home. but i am guessing it will be as i was told. no ticket, no entry.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Airport Entry*



timbla said:


> saw my girlfriend off last night at the airport, and again, no problem getting inside with her. i saw her right up to immigration more or less, well, the point at which she shows boarding card and passport to guard, and immigration is just beyond that. but remember, i am talking about terminal 3 here, as she was flying subic pacific.
> 
> i will be leaving the country myself later today via terminal 1, so i'll post an update on that when i get home. but i am guessing it will be as i was told. no ticket, no entry.


I'm surrpised about entry even into terminal 3. Guess the rules'laws keep changing. Hope you're having a good ride home and looking forward to a post when you get there...


----------



## timbla (Oct 30, 2012)

*chalk and cheese*

so i flew out of terminal 1 and for sure, it was a different ball game to the terminal 3 experience. i had to show my ticket to get in and outside were the hoards of people waiting to meet incomings, and plenty of teary-eyed people saying goodbye. 

i flew back on china southern. that is an experience that would require another thread altogether. but still, i survived. i would recommend the terminal 3 experience any day, given a choice, but i am guessing that it isnt the main one used by most. 

cold and raining here. gone is the sun and warmth. 

but u gotta love blighty.

t


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Airport Rules*



timbla said:


> so i flew out of terminal 1 and for sure, it was a different ball game to the terminal 3 experience. i had to show my ticket to get in and outside were the hoards of people waiting to meet incomings, and plenty of teary-eyed people saying goodbye.
> 
> i flew back on china southern. that is an experience that would require another thread altogether. but still, i survived. i would recommend the terminal 3 experience any day, given a choice, but i am guessing that it isnt the main one used by most.
> 
> ...


Hi Timbla,

Thanks for the info on the outbound international flights. I figured it was still the same as they need to meet international security minimums. 
China Southern and China Airlines both have a safety record so bad that I would either take another carrier or stay home. Only other airline with a worse safety record is the Russian airline, Aeroflot.
Anyway, glad you got back okay and hope you'll write that other thread as a trip report when you have the time.


Gene


----------

